# My dealer fixed my strut-rub yesterday



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought i'd share my whole strut-rub experience, & what I did to get the problem resolved.

Initialy the service manager simply tried to convince me that my car needed just an alignment, even after I showed him the 'inside' tire edge wear that were unusually worn down.

I had an opportunity to let the service manager KNOW that I knew what the problem really most probably was, & that surely he 'must' have heard about it. He admitted that he DID hear about the GTO's strut tire-rub problem but that GM had not issued much of anything on it.

Later I spoke with a 'different' service manager there, & he wanted to thoroughly check it out.

After about an hour he came back, & told me that my car's vin# did not match any on the so called, 'suspect' strut list!
But he told me that since I had less than 10,000 miles on the car, & the fact that my tires had been rotated by them once previously that they were going to replace the struts, bushings etc & give me two new front tires, & then give the car a front alignment.

They told me they had to order the parts, & about a week or so later they called me to bring the car in. In the mean time i had been asking around If anybody KNOWS whether or not GM has re-designed the struts, & strut parts to which NOBODY really could tell me.

That did not set to good with me as who in the hell just wants to keep having the dealer keep recycling crap parts over & over again in a half assed attempt to have the illusion of a permanent fix, & satisfied service customers?

After my car's service was finished I asked the service manager point blank, "Has GM re-designed the struts, & the parts that you just replaced", & that I WANTED an answer.

He assured me that both, 'the struts & the parts' had been re-designed. Even the Pontiac customer assistance man that I had talked to a few days earlier could NOT tell me for sure???

I guess that all I can do is wait & see what the next 5,000-9,000 miles is going to bring my tires!

To me anyway it appears that the dealers do not really want to give much information on what or how they are going about permanently resolving this strut tire rub issue with GM, & their answers do not seem to be very forthcoming?

DOES ANYBODY HERE HONESTLY KNOW 'IF' GM DID RE-DESIGN THE STRUTS, & THE BUSHING PARTS THAT WILL PERMANENTLY RESOLVE THE STRUT/TIRE RUB PROBLEM....or will everybodies concerns remain to be just a crapshoot with continued on going strut/tire rub re-occurances, & service visits.

I WANT to be able to TRUST & BELIEVE that service manager who told me the parts were re-designed but 'official' VALIDATION seems difficult to obtain.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad to hear the dealer made an attempt to make things right.

From talking with Mike White at Lehmer's Pontiac - who is probably the most knowledgable guy about the suspension issues on these cars in the country - the parts have not been redesigned.

The VIN range for suspect struts was for leaking struts on some of the '06 cars. It had nothing to do with strut rub.

The only change in the struts was that they went back to a heavier weight oil to stop the leaking.

It's no so much that dealers don't want to be forthcoming with info, it's that they don't know. GM has not officially recognized the issue so there's no TSBs on it and there's only a handful of dealers nationwide that are really versed what's going on with these cars.


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

The struts have not been redesigned. GM doesn't give a damn. Buy a pedders package or new wheels with offsets to make more clearance.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Pay out of pocket to fix it now, or later you will be paying out of pocket to fix it.

Or Sell the car

Be glad they atleast did something the 1st time I didnt get that


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Verdoro 68 said:


> Glad to hear the dealer made an attempt to make things right.
> 
> From talking with Mike White at Lehmer's Pontiac - who is probably the most knowledgable guy about the suspension issues on these cars in the country - the parts have not been redesigned.
> 
> ...




Yes, I'm glad the dealer made an effort, ..however:

I did not understand as to why the dealership kept on talking about 'VIN #'s' in the first place for a strut-tire rub problem?

I suspected all along that the struts/bushings etc were probably 'not' re-designed, & yet AFTER I asked specifically, it now appears that I was lied to??

I would have rather simply been told by the other service manager that he did not know!

So now it appears the strut/tire rub issue might not be the only concern, ..as your reply now lists 'leaking struts' as well?

Geeze, ..thats disappointing to me.

I would LOVE to know exactly what my dealer's service dept. was 'thinking' about when I told them, & showed them my two front tires that had unusual wear along both 'inside' front tires after I pointed out that there was a KNOWN strut/tire rub problem?

So I can only conclude that THEY put in the same, only NEW factory parts that are helping to cause the front tire/strut rub problem....in an apparent attempt to satisfy me for the 'moment'!

More than likely then, ..THIS front tire/strut rub problem is NOT a real fix, only a temporary band-aid thats good for only about another few thousand miles!

Thank you for your reply, as depressing as it was to hear it.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

BlackPearl said:


> The struts have not been redesigned. GM doesn't give a damn. Buy a pedders package or new wheels with offsets to make more clearance.





Dear Black Pearl, ..Can you give me a ballpark approximate figure in 'dollars' FOR a 'Pedders Package'?

OR...

Perhaps even steer me on what 'size, style of wheel, & offsets' that will make the clearance that will prevent tire/strut rub?

I will be extremely grateful.....


Sincerely'
Tiger Gto


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

www.pedders.com- you can get the full street 2 package for $1800


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Every time I read a post similar to this regarding servicing, I thank god I have a GOOD dealer, one who offers ME information without me even asking and is eager to correct any defects and goes the extra mile for me. It's a shame there are dealers out there who make a living on their ineptness. *


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

The leaking struts were only on certain '06s built within a certain range. They briefly used a lower weight oil in the struts that was prone to leaking. If you got replacement struts, you are in good shape.

The only other TSB I know about regarding the suspension is one that says to invert the front springs if the car knocks over bumps at low speeds.


> Subject: Knock Noise from Front Suspension When Driving at Low Speeds Over Bumps/Uneven Road Surfaces (Install New Strut-to-Steering Knuckle Attaching Bolts and Nuts or New Front Lower Control Arm Rod Nut) #04-03-08-014A - (06/06/2006)


It will be interesting to see how your replacement factory parts fare. One theory on why they wear out so quickly revolves around the way they are buckled down and shipped over on the boat. Theoretically if the parts are installed over here, they should remain in good shape. Worst case, you saved yourself at least $1000 for another 10,000-15,000 miles so I wouldn't fret over it too much. Just keep an eye on your tires and your radius rod bushings.

IMO, strut rub could be avoided by going with a different size/offset wheel but the alignment/tire wear problem will still exist. Strut rub is caused by a few things - collapsed strut mounts, blown radius rod bushings and out of spec alignment. Putting different wheels on is only a band aid for the real problems.

I considered going with factory replacements when I had my front end done, but after seeing the quality and condition of stock parts compared to aftermarket replacements I went ahead an paid out of pocket to have the whole thing upgraded. I'm now running the Pedders Street II setup and it's a much tighter car. The gas struts alone make a huge difference in the quality of the ride. I'm glad I did it, but it would be nice if my wallet wasn't as light.


----------

